# Suche weißes Keyboard

## Cryssli

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne mein altes graues 08/15 Cherry Keyboard ins Regal stellen und mir eine neue Tastatur kaufen.

Heute sah ich im Media Markt zwei schicke weiße glänzende Tastaturen mit ein paar Multimedia Tasten.

Jetzt einige Fragen:

1. Ich habe mir leider nicht den Herstellernamen gemerkt und finde auch so nichts weiter im Internet. Kennt die Dinger vielleicht jemand?

2. Wichtig ist mir eben ein schönes weißes Design. Wenn mir jemand also hier einen Rat geben könnte, wäre ich ihm dankbar. Mit USB-HUb wäre das noch besser!

3. Wie sieht es mit den Zusatztasten unter Linux aus. Besonders diese sogenannten Multimedia Tastaturen. Liege ich falsch, wenn ich sage, dass sie gründsätzlich konfigurierbar sind?

4. Kann man diese Macintosh Tastaturen auch an einem PC benutzen?

Jetzt schießt mal los. Und behauptet nicht, ihr habt kein Keyboard!  :Smile: 

Danke.

Christian

----------

## Erdie

Bei den Logitech Multimedia Tastaturen geht das, soviel kann ich sagen

-Erdie

----------

## b3cks

Eigentlich sollte jede Tastatur mit (Multi-)funktionstasten bzw. Extra-Tasten auf der Tastatur funktionieren, die "normale" Keycodes an das System sendet. Und dies wird wohl bei den meisten der Fall sein. Ich z.B. habe derzeit noch eine alte Logitech-Tastatur mit diversen Multimedia-Tasten ala WWW, E-Mail, etc. Da ich Xfce als DE nutze und es hier ein eigenes Tool zur Verwaltung von Shortcuts gibt, kann ich darüber auch diese Tasten ohne Probleme mit einem Befehl belegen. Zur Not hast du ja 14 Tage Umtauschrecht. =)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Ich suche ebenfalls eine neue Tastatur. Im Gegensatz zum Threadersteller allerdings möglichst in schwarz. Dazu sollte sie recht "schnieke", sprich modern und stylisch, sein, aber auf gar keinen Fall zu "überladen". Eher kompakt und schlicht. Nützliche Funktionstasten sind auch nicht verkehrt, aber kein muss. Bin für Anregungen und Empfehlungen dankbar!

----------

## Cryssli

@3cks

Nicht überladen aber praktisch mit USB HUB: http://www.trustedreviews.com/article.aspx?art=3316

Enermax Aurora.

Leider etwas teuer, aber wenn ich nix in weiß suchen würde...

----------

## think4urs11

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Ich suche ebenfalls eine neue Tastatur. Im Gegensatz zum Threadersteller allerdings möglichst in schwarz. Dazu sollte sie recht "schnieke", sprich modern und stylisch, sein, aber auf gar keinen Fall zu "überladen". Eher kompakt und schlicht. 

 

Mir ist neulich in einem Prospekt diese aufgefallen. Normale Größe, trotzdem sehr kompakt und irgendwie sogar richtig hübsch.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Dazu sollte sie recht "schnieke", sprich modern und stylisch, sein, aber auf gar keinen Fall zu "überladen".

 

Nicht überladen, stylisch und mit USB-Hub (allerdings nur USB1) ist meine auch -> http://www.getdigital.de/index/0xa5.  :Wink: 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## hoschi

Eine normale Tastatur hat zwischen 101 und 104 Tasten, dazu hat man noch eine Maus mit mind. zwei Tasten und Scrollrad. Wofur zur "fickenden" Hoelle, braucht ein normaler Mensch Multimediatasten, eine "Mute" Taste sehe ich ja noch ein, aber eine fuer den Messenger, eine fuer Sleep, eine fuers Einkaufen, eine fuer Google...

Die sollen lieber ueberall TrackPoints einbauen, waere wenigstens sinnvoll.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Nicht überladen, stylisch und mit USB-Hub (allerdings nur USB1) ist meine auch 

 

Price: 89,00 ¤ (incl. 16% VAT and plus shipping)

O_o

----------

## bbgermany

http://www.genius-europe.com/produktdetail.php?ID2=31&ID=25&ID3=31

ich hab mir die letztens bei saturn gekauft, 25euro, 2x usb1.1. bin sehr zufrieden damit.

@hoschi: haste recht, wozu die ganzen multimedia-keys. nutzt man eh nur beim erstem mal, um zu checken, ob die tasten auch funktionieren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

@Cryssli: Das geht schon so in die Richtung. Allerdings ist die ja recht teuer.

@Think4UrS11: So eine gammelt bei uns irgendwo im Server-Raum rum, allerdings mit US-Layout. Für "mal eben schnell was direkt am Server machen" ist die auch nicht schlecht. Für den normalen gebrauch eher schon, finde ich.

@Hilefoks: <hust> Naja.  :Very Happy:  "Normalgröße" sollte die schon in etwas haben.

@bbgermany: Sowas entspricht genau meiner Vorstellung. Kommt schon mal in die ängere Auswahl.

Interessant wäre auch diese hier: Logitech® Ultra-Flat Keyboard

Gibt es eigentlich keinen Hersteller (bis auf Cherry mit zwei Modellen), der auf der "Windows-Taste" neutrale/alternative Symbole hat?

----------

## momonster

Diese hier ist auch ganz nett.

Hama Slimline Keyboard SL504 Weiß

Habe ich an meinem Rechner dran, tippt sich sehr angenehm und die Multimediatasten funktionieren auch.

Ach und es steht tatsächlich noch F1 bis F12 auf den F-Tasten und nicht einkaufen, Internet und ähnlicher Grütz.

MfG

mo

----------

## bbgermany

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich keinen Hersteller (bis auf Cherry mit zwei Modellen), der auf der "Windows-Taste" neutrale/alternative Symbole hat?

 

gugst du hier  :Wink: 

http://www.ixsoft.de/cgi-bin/web_store.cgi?ref=Products/de/CHKB6188LX.html

----------

## l3u

Hat einer von euch diese hier?

http://www.cherry.de/deutsch/produkte/specials_master-linux.htm

Mit der liebäugele ich schon länger ...

----------

## firefly

jap diese keyboard habe ich

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Hat einer von euch diese hier?
> 
> http://www.cherry.de/deutsch/produkte/specials_master-linux.htm
> 
> Mit der liebäugele ich schon länger ...

 

Mein Bruder hat die.

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Und das Beste: Sie hat mitgelieferte Software, die die Multimedia Tasten verwaltet.

Mit eigenem Init Script...

Tobi

----------

## firefly

nur das die für kde geschrieben ist  :Wink:  bzw. für manche funktionen das mitgelieferte "kde-plugin" braucht. wie z.b. das wechseln des desktops über eine der zusätzlichen tasten

----------

## b3cks

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   ...
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich keinen Hersteller (bis auf Cherry mit zwei Modellen), der auf der "Windows-Taste" neutrale/alternative Symbole hat? 
> 
> gugst du hier 
> ...

 

Guck mal auf den Hersteller und dann les noch mal meinen Satz.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

 *firefly wrote:*   

> jap diese keyboard habe ich

 

Und? Taugt's?

----------

## firefly

japp nur beim schreiben ist sie lauter als meine alte Logitech Cordless Desktop keyboard  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> @Cryssli: Das geht schon so in die Richtung. Allerdings ist die ja recht teuer.
> 
> @Think4UrS11: So eine gammelt bei uns irgendwo im Server-Raum rum, allerdings mit US-Layout. Für "mal eben schnell was direkt am Server machen" ist die auch nicht schlecht. Für den normalen gebrauch eher schon, finde ich.
> 
> @Hilefoks: <hust> Naja.  "Normalgröße" sollte die schon in etwas haben.
> ...

 

IBM, wohl auch Lenovo, verzichten generell auf Windows-Tasten. Zumindest bei den Laptops (was dem Tastaturlayout zu gute kommt).

----------

## amne

 *momonster wrote:*   

> Diese hier ist auch ganz nett.
> 
> Hama Slimline Keyboard SL504 Weiß
> 
> Habe ich an meinem Rechner dran, tippt sich sehr angenehm und die Multimediatasten funktionieren auch.
> ...

 

Die habe ich mir gerade in rot (schwarz war aus und weiss - naja) gekauft.

Hat ein sehr angenehmes Anschlagverhalten (find ich halt und darüber kann man streiten  :Wink:  ), die Abdeckung hab ich gleich entfernt, und die Tasten links unten rausgerissen und in der Reihenfolge <>, windows (als ctrl definiert), ctrl, alt wieder reingesteckt.  :Very Happy: 

30 Euro find ich preislich auch noch vertretbar.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab mir grad dieses Cherry-CyMotion-Master-Linux-Keyboard rausgelassen. Abgesehen von den 10 zusätzlichen Funktionstasten ohne Daseinsberechtigung ein nettes Keyboard! Aber das Bild von Cherry ist ja wohl Verarsche! Das sieht ja da wohl eindeutig so aus, als ob der Tux über der Esc-Taste draufgedruck wäre! Ist er aber gar nicht! Da ist nur ein Tux-Aufkleber dabei! Aber was soll's ...

----------

## DerKlops

Hiho,

 ich habe seit ca. einem 3/4 Jahr das Mac Keyboard an meinem PC laufen. Mit ein wenig Spielerei und xmodmap kann mann auch die Sondertasten wunderbar verwenden. Die Tastatur hat einen eingebauten USB-Hub, sieht super aus und ist weiß  :Very Happy:  Lange Zeit hatte ich eine Cherry, dann eine gutes altes IBM Hackbrett, aber seitdem ich das Appleteil hier habe, denke ich über keine andere Tastatur mehr nach...

Gruß,

  DerKlops

----------

## franzf

Ich hab mein Norma-5€-Billig-Board in Rekordzeit (1 Monat) fertig gemacht.

Drum mal jetz bissl mehr ausgegeben und bin wirklich SEHR zufrieden!

Ist leider schwarz.

Geiles Board, aber ... AAHAHHHHHAHAHHHH ... vor einer Woche gekauft und noch 30€ gezahlt aHAHAHhjhhu ih.

Hat sich aber auch für den Preis wirklich gelohnt  :Smile: 

Und für 20€ noch mehr  :Smile: ))

Grüße

Franz

// edit:

Die Multimediatasten (Musik, www, Mail, etc) senden alle einen eigenen Keycode, sollten also problemlos in Gang gebracht werden können (ich brauch die net  :Wink:  )

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Drum mal jetz bissl mehr ausgegeben und bin wirklich SEHR zufrieden! 

 

Die Frage klingt vieleicht blöd, aber ist das Ding wirklich so "verbogen" wie es auf dem Bild bei amazon aussieht oder sieht das nur auf dem Foto so aus. Ich meine ob das Ding in Wirklichkeit schon flach auf dem Tisch liegt. Bei amazon steht eben auch was von "Elegant geschwungenes Design". Würd mich schon interessieren wie das Ding genau aussieht (die Rezensionen hören sich ja "nicht schlecht" an).  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> das Mac Keyboard

 

Hat einer nen Link?  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Drum mal jetz bissl mehr ausgegeben und bin wirklich SEHR zufrieden!  
> 
> Die Frage klingt vieleicht blöd, aber ist das Ding wirklich so "verbogen" wie es auf dem Bild bei amazon aussieht oder sieht das nur auf dem Foto so aus. Ich meine ob das Ding in Wirklichkeit schon flach auf dem Tisch liegt. Bei amazon steht eben auch was von "Elegant geschwungenes Design". Würd mich schon interessieren wie das Ding genau aussieht (die Rezensionen hören sich ja "nicht schlecht" an).  

 

Es ist wirklich so gebogen  :Wink: 

Steht aber bombenfest auf dem Tisch, dank wirklich sehr gut gelösten Füßen (hab bei dem alten am ersten Tag noch diese abgebrochen...). Man "dreht" an der Unterseite, die Beine rasten ein. So kann man das Keyboard auch am Tisch rumschieben ohne dass es plötzlich wieder "flach liegt".

Die Buchstaben-Tasten liegen eben, wie gewohnt. Ab den Zahlen flüchtet alles zunehmend nach hinten. Man muss sich überhaupt nicht umgewohnen.

Schreiben tut sie sich halb wie eine Laptop-Tatatur, man muss die Tasten also nicht so tief reindrücken und es gibt so ein leises "klack", allerdings mit gut spürbarem Druckpunkt.

Und gekauft hab ich sie mir auch wegen den Rezensionen  :Wink: 

Wenn ich bei Logitech lese "mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt, losgelassen, das Männchen lief trotzdem weiter" dann will ich das gar nicht haben, ebenso wenn da bloß "Microsoft" steht...

Das einzige was mir (im übrigen bei allen Tastaturen) noch abgeht ist eine automatische Erkennung was der Benutzer schreiben möchte und eine ebenso automatische Korrektur  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

http://www.pixmania.lu/lu/de/92110/art/apple/weise-tastatur-m9034.html

 :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## b3cks

Habe mir jetzt diese Tastatur in schwarz zugelegt und sie funktioniert zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit. Sondertasten sind lediglich die üblichen Media-Tasten (laut/leiser, vor/zurück, stop/play, sound on/off). Tastengefühl ist wie bei einem Notebook und hört sich auch genauso an.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich bin mit meinem Logitech MX5000 System zufrieden.

LG

Scup

----------

